# New Gold Ore Transfer Facility Complete



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Based volume of rail traffic, the size of the nuggets, and rate at which they are being extracted, it was determined that loads from the mine would need to be processed more quickly so that the train could clear the line to other traffic.


With the miners striking a new, very lucrative vein, it was determined that the mine could easily afford to install a new off-loading facility where the ore would be pulverized and transfered to a hopper waiting on the existing, adjacent spur. Up to this point, the workers broke up and transfered this ore by hand. 


The "sprinkler crane" (documented here in the past) was designed for this task of removing the mine cars from the line and replacing them with empties. The loaded cars are lifted from the spur, hoisted to an adjacent section of track, and pushed by hand into the dumping shelter where the ore cars are dumped.


Ore stamping occurs in a subterrainian level and the pulverized ore is elevated to a conveyor belt that drops it into the hopper. The underground stamping plant was necessitated by the proximity of the the spurs. (Heavyweights had to have adequate clearance for both the loading and off-loading spurs.)


The new facility was an instant hit with the workers, who no longer had to break the ore by hand and use wheel barrels to transfer this material to the awaiting railcar.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

That's one way to deal with a sprinkler head....


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd, izzat where the 'biergarten' was, or a bit over? I remember something was there!









A wonderful job, of course!







And it looks like you've added a whole new dimension to the T&LB! How long til you're doing 'ops'?







Looks like I'll have to drive SWMTP down to the O.C. again sometime soon!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Gary Woolard on 04/13/2009 10:28 PM

Todd, izzat where the 'biergarten' was, or a bit over? I remember something was there!









A wonderful job, of course!







And it looks like you've added a whole new dimension to the T&LB! How long til you're doing 'ops'?







Looks like I'll have to drive SWMTP down to the O.C. again sometime soon!





The two "foam" industrial buildings were there along with the wooden pier and that had a wooden ramp. Also there was an "asphalt" roadway that was similar in style. The concrete pad area with the crane and shed was stacked rocks that got moved over a bit. This is where the P-T-P from the mine would end its route and it was always weird to me that there was no off-load facility there.

Will probably do open house late July after convention.


----------

